# Messerschmitt Bf 110......



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2010)

Having the number of '110's that I have, 6 (thanks to, he who shall not be named), 3 G-2's, C, E and a G-4 and more possibly later, missing the D, I thought that I maybe could get a thread going for any questions that I might have...

Looking at the decals coming with the Eduard '110E and ZG1. This gentleman, Herbert Kutscha, was he the top scorer in ZG1 and the '110 with his 22 aircraft, 41 aircraft destroyed on the ground, 41 tanks, 15 locomotives, 11 anti-aircraft guns and 157 transport vehicles?

I also try to find out more on Rolf Kaldrack... Don't know if I should do the Kutscha *S9+NN* or the E that Kaldrack was killed in, *S9+IC*, Wk. Nr. 4057.... 

Other than that I've only got the C, which will become (in time) Bf 110 C-4, Wk. Nr. 3588 and LN+DR from Z-Staffel I./JG 77, which was lost on 19.07.41, when shot down by AA-fire around Warlamowo, crew, (F) Lt. Dietrich Klappenbach MIA (Bf) Gefr. Rudolf Methke MIA.... 

So that leaves another two G-2's a G-4 and a D, when I get my dirty mittens on one....to find suitable subjects for.

What differed the C-4 from the other C zerstörer -1, -2 and the -3 variants?


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2010)

you know the Eduard 110 E weekend edition has the bits in to do a D version Jan old chap, nice and cheap as well !!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2010)

It does!?  Never thought about that!!


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 28, 2010)

Do a f*cking nightfighter of NJG 1!

No more ZG 1.... I can't take any more ZG 1... *whimper*


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2010)

I need a ZG1 together with few other colourful '110's.....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm with Max - or how about Epr 210? Never see much about them. You could do one for the BoB build coming up Jan.

http://www.ww2.dk/air/attack/egr210.htm


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, Njaco has a very good point. And I have the Epr210 book by John Vasco to help. Go on Go on Go on Go on!*






*In Father Ted mode.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2010)

Didn't Espr210 become SKG 210 and later ZG 1?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2010)

party pooper


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2010)

ok, how about ZG 2 or ZG 52?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2010)

So,you don't want me to do a ZG 1, but instead a Espr 210 in BoB, which later became SKG 210 and later ZG1, so in reality you want me to do a ZG 1 when they weren't ZG 1....they just didn't know it.




My head hurts!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2010)

That's a '110 Geschwader that I want to do, with the dragon shield....either ZG 52 or as ZG 2.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a few pics of ZG 52 - some sources unknown. Anything in particukar? I think most of what I have are 'D' models.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 28, 2010)

You could do LG 1 of ZG 76....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll have a snoop in my Vasco '110 books, see what I can find of interest.....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2010)

or maybe an original LG 1 machine?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2010)

Found that Techmod has the decals for the ZG 52/ZG 2.....


----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> It does!?  Never thought about that!!



sure does you det two styles of nose one with air scoop and one without and two sets of fuselage one short style and one long !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2010)

Did they ever find out what happened to Major Erich Groth from Geschwaderstab of ZG 76, they found his '110 after two years north of Bergen, was he shot down or?

Same with the '110F-2 with Uffz Bruno Assmuss, pilot, and his Bordfunker, Gefr. Erwin Härtel.....from 13.(Z)/JG 5. They went MIA on 2 September 1942 and was never heard from again...


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 30, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> What differed the C-4 from the other C zerstörer -1, -2 and the -3 variants?



To answer that one, you need to go no further than Vasco's excellent book "Messerschmitt Bf 110 C,D, and E An Illustrated Study"

Changes from C-1 to C-2 included the deletion of the port aerial wire so that there was only one wire from the post to the stbd fin. Also, the antenna at the wing root changed from a sloped, stubby affair to a longer, more slender and vertical profile. The C-2 also added a bit of riveted metal sheet at the wing root fairing and a small air inlet on the engine cowlings just forward of the exhaust stacks. I think your Eduard kit will have these. There were also some changes in the cockpit. Your Eduard C kit will reflect a C-2 or later. 

The C-3 was a limited production run quickly superseded by the C-4. It had some upgrades to the radio and improvements to the canons that the C-4 would standardize. 

The C-4 was essentially a C-2 with improved MG/FF 20mm cannons. This did away with the tub underneath the cannon ejector chutes that collected the empty casings. Also, some time during the C-4 production run, the radio operator's MG changed from a hinged piece that rotated and stowed in a recess on the stbd side of the fuslage to a centrally mounted deal. This was sometimes a field mod. Your Eduard kit, I think, gives you options for both with corresponding rear canopy types.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks, appreciated! I'm looking to get a couple more of his books. Using the two that I have now, find another '110 to build.


----------



## Maximowitz (May 1, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Did they ever find out what happened to Major Erich Groth from Geschwaderstab of ZG 76, they found his '110 after two years north of Bergen, was he shot down or?



There you go Jan..

The Demise of Erich Groth


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2010)

Cheers Paul, much appreciated mate! Well worth building!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2010)

Got the code as well, Geschwaderstab ZG 76 Luftflotte 5 M8+TC WNr.3863 12.08 1941.....

Departed from Sola airfield 12.august 1941. Destination Kirkenes. They never arrived due to bad weather. The plane also carried some mailbags. Lots of letters were scattered around the wrecksite at a remote place named Urgeåne. Local people found letters a long time after the incident. The bodies of Maj.Erich Groth and Ofw. Herbert Muche were found inside the plane, late summer 1943.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2022)

Bf 110G-4 of some sort? 
Unusual long cannons....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2022)

Bf 110G-4/R3?
How many was there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2022)

Bollocks...."wrong" scale! 😉😎


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2022)

Found the above set in 1/48 at Hannants!! 😁😎


----------

